# Some say she is at maximum height?



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Chelsea is 7.5 mths now, she doesn't seem to be maximum height to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She may have several more months of growing, but I'm sure she is close to what her final height will be.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks pretty close to me, but you never know. She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks it to me... my girls mostly all have been by that age.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Not sure - check with her breeder. Griff's dad's breeder told me most of her dogs reach their mature height around 9 months - then fill out from there. She was spot on with Griff - he's not grown any taller since 9 months.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

I would of said she was nearly there if not already!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not really able to tell much about height there but at that age she should be very close and just have broadening out left to do.

Hooch


----------

